# Oddball Vehicle Question...



## docsurf (Aug 20, 2011)

I won't be relocating to Mexico for about two more years, however during that time I will be making trips to Mexico with the intention of identifying the general areas that I'll want to look closer at.

These trips will last anywhere from a week to six weeks at a time. I will want to explore as much as I can during those trips so I'm not sure if going by bus will be the wisest regarding the limited time.

Renting a car seems a to cost too much for the amount of time I'm interested in staying and there will be times where I'm sure I'd rather take a bus for short side trips where I'd like to be able to view the land.

I've got several people (including GF's family in Sinaloa) that I know and trust living in Mexico. So here's my question...what about buying a vehicle in Mexico and registering in their name. I would have my name listed in the insurance and have a notarized letter authorizing me to drive.

I'm sure there are issues so please point them out to me.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Talk to a Mexican Insurance agency and see if they have a problem with it


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I see no problem with that arrangement. Do be sure to have the letter of permission with a copy of the registered owner's ID always in the car.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Can I rent a car in Mexico with only my US driver's license?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

JoParsons said:


> Can I rent a car in Mexico with only my US driver's license?


Yep


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Probably need a credit card also...........


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

docsurf said:


> I won't be relocating to Mexico for about two more years, however during that time I will be making trips to Mexico with the intention of identifying the general areas that I'll want to look closer at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Oddball Vehicle Question*



RPBHaas said:


> docsurf said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be relocating to Mexico for about two more years, however during that time I will be making trips to Mexico with the intention of identifying the general areas that I'll want to look closer at.
> ...


----------

